# Gaggia Baby Class bits



## surfer (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi Folks

I have a Gaggia Baby Class and am missing a couple of bits, I wonder if anyone can help. I'm going to put it up for sale but I want it to be complete. I'm missing the little pop up indicator showing the drip tray is full and one of the rubber feet.. Thanks.


----------



## surfer (Oct 15, 2010)

Never mind, contacted gaggiamanualservice and recieved great service.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

glad to help. hope your up and running.

mark


----------

